# Snake Species Identification



## Hoogs (Aug 13, 2011)

G'Day All,

Just hoping someone who knows a lot more than me might be able to have a look at these pics and identify the snake species.

Was found in my backyard in Mackay, Central Queensland. I am only curious as I have a young daughter who often plays in the yard.

I am thinking possibly a "Lesser Black Whip Snake" _(__Demansia Vestigiata)_, but again, was hoping someone more intelligent than me could confirm or deny this.

Apologies about the low quality pics... He wasn't too happy with my presence and not knowing what it was, I didn't want to antagonize him by getting any closer.

Cheers


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Aug 13, 2011)

I am no expert on snakes but possibly a Whipped Snake?


----------



## Cyann (Aug 13, 2011)

reptilemaniac said:


> I am no expert on snakes but possibly a Whipped Snake?


i'm thinking the same, maybe a yellow faced whip snake????
if you type it in on google it's a yellow faced- because it has that black and yellow around it's eye


----------



## Echiopsis (Aug 13, 2011)

Hoogs said:


> I am thinking possibly a "Lesser Black Whip Snake" _(__Demansia Vestigiata)_, but again, was hoping someone more intelligent than me could confirm or deny this.



I'm thinking you are correct.


----------



## Australis (Aug 13, 2011)

Its a Lesser Black Whip Snake Demansia vestigiata.

If you look at the eye it doesn't have the "tear drop" yellow surrounding it like a Yellow Faced.

Here is another from Central QLD, closer look at the eye.


----------



## Hoogs (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for your help


----------



## souldoubt (Aug 13, 2011)

i-snake said:


> are whip snakes lethal, i was thing of getting one ?



Not unless you have a reaction to the venom. It is often recommended to go to the hospital if you get bitten by one that is over 1.5m. Theyre generally considered to be relatively harmless though

Yellow faced whip snakes are a beautiful animal, apparently pretty fiesty though and the hatchlings bite readily. I plan to get one next year, they'll be a bit of fun at least


----------



## Firepac (Aug 13, 2011)

No they are not lethal (except in the case of allergic reaction) but they are venomous with a bite causing localised pain, swelling and possibly other severe symptoms. A bite, especially of children or from a large specimen, should be treated as serious, correct first aid applied and medical help sought.


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 13, 2011)

Can't get Kimberleys in Vic, sorry i-snake.


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 13, 2011)

reptilemaniac said:


> I am no expert on snakes but possibly a Whipped Snake?


Good on cake I hear


----------



## Firepac (Aug 13, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> good on cake i hear



lol


----------



## spyder6052 (Aug 13, 2011)

i-snake said:


> mad cause i got a new top three to get hold of as i've got my prior top three so my new list is whip snake, kimberly rock monitor, and *arafura file snake*



wierdest snakes to hold ever


----------



## PythonLegs (Aug 13, 2011)

Whats this rubbish about identifying a snake correctly?? Thats not the APS way! 
Ahem
Its a KEELBACK.
Its ALWAYS a keelback.


----------



## eipper (Aug 14, 2011)

Its a vestigiata......and there was a death recorded (not allergic reaction) from one of these in PNG.....

Cheers,
Scott


----------

